# Restored McKee Craft 16' CC, if you like McKee Crafts



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Buddy of mine did a total restore on a 1985 Mckee Craft 16' CC. Did a great job with ZERO corners cut and no expense spared.











Here's a link to the actual work, should you want to look at a bunch of pics: http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/DMercer10/Mckee Craft Restoration/story

He has skills :thumbsup:
Here's what he did:

No expense was spared, every wire, hose, cable, stainless screw, bolt etc.. was replaced for good measure! Only the best epoxy resin available was used with any of the glass work. Foam fill caps in the hull were removed for foam inspection. Foam was cored and found to be dry! ( one cover is located under the removable center deck gutter cover near the leaning post, the other is at the bow in the top deck area where the round screw in deck access plate is now located. Both utilize accessible screw in weathertight covers for future inspection practices.) Quick connect fixed mount bulkhead type trolling motor plug and Bait tank plug are mounted in the bow cover for easy access and serviceability .
Boat Runs out to 39-40mph loaded with fishing gear and a couple adults. Which is too fast, but in case anyone was wondering! lol

-Monstaliner White Interior textured Finish but still easy on the knees! Tough as nails!
Monstaliner is formulated from 100% UV permanent, aliphatic polymers with high density ceramic core particle reinforcement. 
The ceramic is bonded to the polymer creating a tough and impenetrable barrier against
moisture and corrosion.
-Dupont Epoxy Based Finish on entire hull from the rubric down
-All fiberglass customizations and repairs done using West Systems Epoxy Resin.
-Custom Center Console with easy access LED lighted Sealed Weatherproof Electrical Compartment (Front)
-Small storage area directly under dash great for phones , wallet etc. opening facing the drivers leaning post
-Custom cypress wood oil rubbed dash and accent panels.
-Dupont Epoxy Based Finish on entire underside of hull 
-New Leaning Post Seat with Rod Holders and removable back rest.
-New Baystar Hydraulic Steering System
-Stainless Hyd Steering Lines and Custom through hull hyd bulkhead fittings
-New 12” Aluminum Jack Plate Manual Adjustable
-Yamaha Stainless 17p Prop
-Tite-Lok Triple Tree Mounted Removable Rod Holders 6 Total (3 rods each tree)
-2 Aluminum Side Mounted 4-Rod Holder System (8 total rods)
-Custom Engine Rigging Tube
-New Wiring , Battery Cables , Bus Bars, Fuses etc..
-New Dual Battery Automatic Disconnect Switch - Automatically disconnects the starting battery from the Auxiliary battery anytime voltage drops below a preset parameter, 
preventing the starting battery from getting drained from Electronics, Radio etc. Allowing both batteries to be charged while under way with the outboards generator 
system.
-Starting Battery and Auxiliary Battery are in excellent condition

-New Weatherproof Marine Switches
-New Control Cables
-MaxiBus 250A BusBar - Two 5/16"-18 Studs and Twelve #10-24 Screws
-New LED Trailer brake/Turn Lights and wiring
-New RGB LED Courtesy Lighting System with Remote, Selectable to any color 
-New Led White Storage Compartment lights 
-New LED Navigation Lights
-New Extendable Anchor Light
-All New Marine Grade Fuel Hose, Fuel sending unit, Priming Bulb, Filter System,
-Aluminum Fuel Tank 
-Stainless Anti Spill Fuel Vent System
-New Anti Splash-back Fuel Filler assembly
-Stainless Lockable Fuel filler Neck
-New series 29 deep cycle trolling motor battery
-New SONY 2-way Marine Speakers
-Sony Marine Radio with External Dash mounted remote (Radio itself mounted in weatherproof box in the storage area under the dash.)
-MotorGuide Xi5 Saltwater 55lb 12V Trolling Motor with Pinpoint GPS and Quick Release Mounting Bracket
-New Cobra MRF75 D Dual Power VHF Marine Radio
-EZ Flow 35 Gallon Bait Tank with built in filtration system, Built In LED lights. Built in quick connect plug (trolling motor style) at bow for 12V power supply to tank
-All New Stainless Hardware, Screws, Bolts, Ect…. 
-1993 Yamaha 90hp 2 stroke outboard Excellent Running Condition! 
-All new fuel lines and quick connect fittings on motor 
-All new oil injection lines on motor. 
-Note: There were no problems at all with either of these systems, I just chose to replace all fuel and oil lines while I was doing the restore to prevent any future problems from occurring!

Was NOT a cheap project LOL but a hell of a job! Those engines are bullet proof as well.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Impressive. Looks showroom new. :thumbup:

That your buddy "has skills" is an understatement.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Orion45 said:


> Impressive. Looks showroom new. :thumbup:
> 
> That your buddy "has skills" is an understatement.


Yes indeed, a bit of an understatement. Always loved the old McKee's.
Solid boats and value. He went a bit over board though LOL. I think
it is better than the factory build. Spent a damn fortune.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I went thru the photobucket photos...I can see why he spent some serious cash. Outstanding work.

He won't be getting a boat like this from the factory. :no:


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

I concur with Orion & Badbagger, that boat is better than new.
Moreover he has bragging rights, he built it, it’s HIS Custom Boat, everything just where he wants it.
Doesn’t get much sweeter than that.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

That she is, truth be told with a little luck she will be here in Pensacola in a couple of weeks. I am buying it to fish the summer and fall while my new boat is being built. Come early spring, I will be selling it. Just have no use for two boats. So hopefully this plan comes together.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful boat! I'm a BIG McKee fan, and currently own a McKee 185 Bay Classic, the bigger brother to your friend's.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Am I blind? Did I miss a price? I actually like McKee's and that is a beauty!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Skills!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Jason said:


> Am I blind? Did I miss a price? I actually like McKee's and that is a beauty!!!!


Neither, it is not for sale YET. I will be fishing it for the remainder of the year and when my new boat is done and then I will be selling her. Probably say next March or Feb I will list it. For the time being, going to fish her. Actually Grouper22 has first dibs LOL, he is a good friend and is very interested so it may never get listed.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It's to new to fish in.
Nice.
Whyme


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

WhyMe said:


> It's to new to fish in.
> Nice.
> Whyme


Going to get it full of blood !


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

AWESOME JOB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eddierod2974 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Mckee craft*

AWESOME JOB! I ONLY CAN WISH MY 19FT MCKEE LOOKED LIKE THAT!

BRAND NEW ALL OVER AGAIN:thumbup:


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks may make the run to pick her up this weekend.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I love McKees. I had a 1984 14' Cat Cay. Hmmm, or maybe it was an Aruba, can't remember, but it was a fine boat. I used to do a lot of scalloping out of it at Fort McCree and it was perfect for that. 
They are a heavy boat compared to a similar size Whaler and require a much bigger engine.
I had a 70 Evinrude on my McKee and Honda 35 on my 13' Whaler.


----------

